# Flathead for dinner yesterday



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well Ellen "my wife " hasn't been wanting to eat fish for a while now. I guess she's going through a fish burn out. So I decided to bring a pack of flathead and a couple of potatoes with me yesterday when I went to work. I cooked it at lunch and it was fine ! I guess I was fish hungry and apparently I still am, cause I brought a pack of pompano with me today. I have never really fished for flatheads during the summer time , always in the spring. But I think that I'm going to try this year, because I only have four packs left.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The only thing better than catching them is eating them. Good stuff right there.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that is a hard day at work. Looks like great eats.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You hate me....... don't you


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> You hate me....... don't you


Was kinda like a punch below the belt. Kinda hurt's,..Huh Tryn?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry that y'all couldn't be here. It saddened me so much that I could hardly eat my pompano today .


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm on my 4th first day of the diet I've been on for the last 8 days. All I've had to eat today is 1 turkey sandwich and three big delicious glasses of "Metamucil" and he waits until 4pm to post that! I swear I can smell that fish thru this screen!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took 5 flatheads under 15lbs each last weekend filleted them, chopped them into nuggets and literally fed the entire neighborhood. Its amazing how much meat comes off of those fish.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You must have an easy job if you have time to cook & eat fish at lunch.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

GrouperKing you inspired me.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That does it! I'm hitting the surf in the morning!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> You must have an easy job if you have time to cook & eat fish at lunch.


I just work so hard , that I stay ahead of myself . Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Like I've heard bobup say. I'm getting old enough that every thing reminds me of a story. 
Had a buddy that went to Fidelis elementary school. He said a couple times a year their teacher would walk all the boys in his class down the dirt road next to the school to fish in Mr Rowels pond. They would go early and come back in time to deliver the fish to the lunch room ladies for cleaning and frying! He said with only around 25 kids - the whole school usually got to enjoy fresh fried fish for lunch!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm on my 4th first day of the diet I've been on for the last 8 days. All I've had to eat today is 1 turkey sandwich and three big delicious glasses of "Metamucil" and he waits until 4pm to post that! I swear I can smell that fish thru this screen!


Dang Try'n , what are trying to do ? Look sexy in swim suit or something ? Lol
And on a totally unrelated matter , I found a spider guide for you today.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Dang Try'n , what are trying to do ? Look sexy in swim suit or something ? Lol
> 
> View attachment 524633


I'm trying to drop a few in hopes that the BP will come down and the triglycerides will improve enough for me to put a few fried fish back on the menu!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Spider guide will be helpful. We need a similar one for snakes!


----------

